# Werbe auf Blackhand (Horde)



## Zanken (5. November 2014)

Guten Tag allerseits ich möchte jemanden werben um noch vor Warlords of Draenor mit 1-2 chars durchrocken zu können. Mir geht es nicht um das Mount, denn dies hab ich schon. Mir geht es primär um jemanden mit dem ich in WoD leveln kann und auch spaß habe.

Zu Mir: Bin 21, Azubi und habe demnach etwas mehr Zeit, spiele WoW seit classic (naxx noch anfänglich geraidet) aber richtig aktiv erst seit bc und cata.


Was Biete ich : Einen TS3 für die Absprache der Dungeons/Quests
Taschen sowie Reiten bis zum 1. Fliegen
1000g Taschengeld
Eine Raidgilde für WoD
Wenn 1x lv 85 erreicht worden ist 30 Tage Spielzeit

-Dank Blizzards großzügiger Rabattaktion stelle ich bis zu 2 Battlechests die lvl 1-90 enthalten

Was Ihr mitbringen solltet: Freundlichkeit
Lernbereitschaft
Auch sich mal zeit und geduld zu nehmen 3 std am stück nur dungeons zu ziehn
- ts3/skype ist optional chat reicht zur not auch

Das wars eigentlich von mir, ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende

Achja ihr erreicht mich am besten im skype unter Azurdrachenking

lg. Zanken


----------



## Zanken (20. November 2014)

Do you even push bro?


----------



## Zanken (1. Dezember 2014)

Wieder verfügbar + stelle nun auch die battle chest | WoD müsst ihr euch selber kaufen!


----------



## Zanken (15. Dezember 2014)

Bitte Um schließung / Löschung dieses Postes da aus Zeitgründen es nicht mehr aktuell ist


----------

